# English Speakers in Toluca/Metepec area



## JeffR (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,
I'm currently living in the Toluca/Metepec area and am from Seattle...I would love to connect with other English speakers. Please let me know of if interested or if you know of any gatherings.
Thank you! 
Jeff


----------



## JesAbumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello!

I live in Metepec but I study in Toluca. I would like to practice my English with a native speaker to talk about anything. :thumb:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JesAbumi said:


> Hello!
> 
> I live in Metepec but I study in Toluca. I would like to practice my English with a native speaker to talk about anything. :thumb:


But your profile says you are in Japan - what gives?


----------



## JesAbumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> But your profile says you are in Japan - what gives?


Oh, when I signed up it said that I could mention the place I wished to relocate to. Should I change it to Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JesAbumi said:


> Oh, when I signed up it said that I could mention the place I wished to relocate to. Should I change it to Mexico?


If you want to move to Japan, then that's where you should be posting. It's unlikely there's someone here who knows anything about moving to Japan.


----------



## JesAbumi (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sorry about this misunderstanding. Since I'm not planning to move right now, I changed my location back to Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JesAbumi said:


> I'm sorry about this misunderstanding. Since I'm not planning to move right now, I changed my location back to Mexico.


No problem. And you're welcome to become a member of this forum and help expats in Mexico and future expats to Mexico with information about your homeland.


----------



## Barbara2002 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a Mexican/Canadian Citizen, who grew up in Toluca, currently living in Toronto, Canada, but soon relocating in Toluca again(by January 2015). I have been living in Toronto for 8 years, and my son has grew up here, he is basically Canadian, since he was a little kid when we moved. 
I'd like to connect with English speaking people in Toluca. If you are interested let me know. (I'm new in this blog, and I'm not sure how to send a private message with contact info, if you know please let me know). Good luck in your new adventure in Mexico!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Barbara2002 said:


> I'm a Mexican/Canadian Citizen, who grew up in Toluca, currently living in Toronto, Canada, but soon relocating in Toluca again(by January 2015). I have been living in Toronto for 8 years, and my son has grew up here, he is basically Canadian, since he was a little kid when we moved.
> I'd like to connect with English speaking people in Toluca. If you are interested let me know. (I'm new in this blog, and I'm not sure how to send a private message with contact info, if you know please let me know). Good luck in your new adventure in Mexico!


Welcome to the Expat Forum! Once you have made 5 posts, you´ll be able to send and receive private messages.


----------



## Barbara2002 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot Marsha!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Barbara2002 said:


> Thanks a lot Marsha!


You're welcome, Barbara!


----------

